# TCR Advanced - what pumps are you using



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone with a TCR advanced or advanced SL using a frame mounted pump of some sort- would love some suggestions

thanks


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.topeak.com/products/Mini-Pumps/MicroRocketCB

Topeaks Microrocket CB, tiny, works very well, solid seal on the valve. Weighs 55grams which in the world of pumps is pretty much nothing. Blackburn might have a lighter pump but for the money, this is pretty damn good.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

same one here, it actually fits on my seat bag or easily on the jersey pocket (but not recommended in case of a fall)


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

awesome- thanks so much


----------



## popawheelie (Oct 6, 2004)

I use a Wrench Force (Trek) frame pump. It's durable and fits most carbon frames with non-round tubes. I've had mine for several years now. You can go to most Trek dealers to buy one and to make sure you get the right size for your frame.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Frame pumps are for ladies. 

What you want to do is get a CO2 trigger inflater. Then go to Walmart and get 12g non-threaded CO2 cartridges for 60 cents each and carry 2 cartridges and that Topeak mini pump as you don't want to be without unlimited air. 

When you get a flat, get the tube started with your Topeak and put about 25 pounds in. Then, blast it with a 12g cartridge. You've only wasted 60 cents and saved a ton of time and muscle.


----------

